# The sudden realization that speed is necessary



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

in a decoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VI4_qTYLGkk


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

for a sec I thought you were talking about some quick weight loss scheme


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I could use some of that. HA HA. Too old to walk around all jacked up like that. : )


----------



## Detlef Berensmann (Jun 21, 2011)

I am allways amazed by the spektators giving the hepler a good hand by make the dog almost fail. In schutzhund sport in germany the spektators would rather get mad at the helper :-k


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Detlef Berensmann said:


> I am allways amazed by the spektators giving the hepler a good hand by make the dog almost fail. In schutzhund sport in germany the spektators would rather get mad at the helper :-k


All I would say on that is two different mind sets, outlooks and types of people 90% of time:-\"


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

What exercise was that?
Looked like a face attack with gunfire before the bite and during, and then an escort?


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

Garde au ferme. Awesome work by the decoy.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I am allways amazed by the spektators giving the hepler a good hand by make the dog almost fail. In schutzhund sport in germany the spektators would rather get mad at the helper 

That is because the dogs have grown so weak doing Sch that the crowd feels bad for them. HA HA

You do not usually see a dog get left in the dust like this.


----------



## Detlef Berensmann (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That is because the dogs have grown so weak doing Sch that the crowd feels bad for them. HA HA


Hahahahahaha good one Jeff, thanks that gave me a good moment.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

love the fast work of the decoy, art apart.

Detlef, difference in venue.. I have done IPO before KNPV. In KNPV a good collision between decoy and dog is good for a applause, if you do that as decoy in IPO you get lynched..


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

video of the red rocket http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUXQ3ipWJ9Q


----------

